# Wie wirken sich die kommende Konsolengeneration (Playstation 3, Xbox 360) Ihrer Meinung nach auf PC-Spiele aus?



## Administrator (13. Mai 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## PyrrHussieg (13. Mai 2005)

Mesitens werden miserable Konsolenspiele dann auf den Computer umgesetzt und die neurungen sind noch mehr Bug`s

Darauf kann man verzichten ...


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (13. Mai 2005)

sie wirken sich garnicht weiter auf PC spiele aus, denn die Auswirkungen sind schon längst da, deswegen wird sich nicht viel ändern.


----------



## s1lencer (13. Mai 2005)

BLACKDIMMU am 13.05.2005 09:11 schrieb:
			
		

> sie wirken sich garnicht weiter auf PC spiele aus, denn die Auswirkungen sind schon längst da, deswegen wird sich nicht viel ändern.



Die Frage war auch nicht, ob sie sich "weiter" auswirken.


----------



## ManUnited (13. Mai 2005)

Global betrachtet denke ich, dass durch die früheren Release-Termine der Spiele Leute aus dem PC Lager zu den Konsolen abwandern werden. Hängt vielleicht auch von der teilweise schlechten Qualitätssicherung mancher PC-Spiele ab.
Ich überlege zumindest sehr stark, ob ich mir so ein Teil zulege.


----------



## maxx2003 (13. Mai 2005)

Natürlich negative, ganz klar.  
Jede Konsolenumsetzung, die ich gespielt habe, war fast immer von schlechter Quali. Es wird doch nur konvertiert und meistens kostet das noch Performance.  

Man denke an San Andreas, für den PC erst ab "10. Juni".  
Trotzallem juckt es mich net auf nen Konsolentoaster mit einzusteigen.


----------



## maxx2003 (13. Mai 2005)

PyrrHussieg am 13.05.2005 01:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Mesitens werden miserable Konsolenspiele dann auf den Computer umgesetzt und die neurungen sind noch mehr Bug`s...


Ja genau, man nehme das Spiel Driv3r. Unzählige Bugs und bei jedem Spielstart findet man neue, toll umgesetzt.


----------



## Soki (13. Mai 2005)

Ein Lichtblick für PC´ler wird es geben:
Die Anzahl der Bugs wird auch bei Konsolenumsetzungen größer werden aufgrund der steigenden Komplexität. Die Frage ist dann wie gut man die Spiele auf der Konsole dann patchen kann, früher oder später wird bestimmt auch dort der patch-wahn ausbrechen   
(Wobei die Bugs bei Konsolen idR nicht Hardwareseitig sind, ein Vorteil gegenüber PC)


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (13. Mai 2005)

Ich freu mich schon auf die vielen portierten Spiele die ein verkrüppeltes Konsolenmenü zur Menüsteuerung haben.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (13. Mai 2005)

Soki am 13.05.2005 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Lichtblick für PC´ler wird es geben:
> Die Anzahl der Bugs wird auch bei Konsolenumsetzungen größer werden aufgrund der steigenden Komplexität. Die Frage ist dann wie gut man die Spiele auf der Konsole dann patchen kann, früher oder später wird bestimmt auch dort der patch-wahn ausbrechen
> (Wobei die Bugs bei Konsolen idR nicht Hardwareseitig sind, ein Vorteil gegenüber PC)


Patchen bei Konsolen Titeln ? Dann müsste schon eine Festplatte verbaut sein .


----------



## B0S (14. Mai 2005)

UTDARKCTF am 13.05.2005 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Patchen bei Konsolen Titeln ? Dann müsste schon eine Festplatte verbaut sein .



die xbox360 hat das (scon die 1. hatte das) und ich denke sony wird da hinterher ziehn... nintendo vllt. dann auch irgendwann

aber ich finde s fraglich, wie sie die paches dann veröffentlichen wolln  
weil internet anner konsole ham glausch net so wirklich viele, ich seh da nur die möglichkeit im internet zum DL anbieten dann brennen und inne konsole reinstecken... aber die spiele sind doch eigtnlich gar net auffer pladde, sondern auf dvd, d.h. die dvd müsste den content der pladde überprüfen, obs änderungen gibt... ich kann mir das nicht so recht vorstellen   :-o 
( und ne neue cd mit patch oder spiel inkl. patch werden se wohl kaum nach jedem bugfix in die läden bringen   )


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Mai 2005)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 13.05.2005 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich freu mich schon auf die vielen portierten Spiele die ein verkrüppeltes Konsolenmenü zur Menüsteuerung haben.


So lange es nur das Menü ist, geht es ja noch.


----------



## gladiator3000 (14. Mai 2005)

Ich glaube es wird einen durchaus positiven Effekt haben. 
z.b. bei FIfa udg wird ja imemr eine beschissene engine verwendet, damits die konsolen auch schafefn ..
wo jetzt aber die konsolen wesentlihc stärker sind , kann man da auch was verbessern und somit steigt auch die qualität dieser spiele .. .

sonst glaub ich dass es keine effekte haben wird,  weil ja nicht wirklich viele pc spiele auch auf ner konsole zu spielen sind und umgekehrt ..


----------



## GreenSoda (14. Mai 2005)

gladiator3000 am 14.05.2005 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube es wird einen durchaus positiven Effekt haben.
> z.b. bei FIfa udg wird ja imemr eine beschissene engine verwendet, damits die konsolen auch schafefn ..
> wo jetzt aber die konsolen wesentlihc stärker sind , kann man da auch was verbessern und somit steigt auch die qualität dieser spiele .. .
> 
> sonst glaub ich dass es keine effekte haben wird,  weil ja nicht wirklich viele pc spiele auch auf ner konsole zu spielen sind und umgekehrt ..



Naja wie das ganze weitergehen wird ist doch ziemlich klar...durch die immer besser und detailiertere Grafik (gerade durch den kommenden Generationensprung bei den Konsolen) werden die Entwicklungskosten für kommende Spiele stark steigen. Die Spiele werden kürzer werden, Multiplatformspiele werden noch viel häufiger (inkl. aller Nachteile -schließlich ist man auf die Einnahmen der potentiel größeren Käuferschicht angewiesen) werden und die Spiele werden öfters und stärker auf Mainstream gezimmert...tja da kommen rosige Zeiten auf uns zu...


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2005)

gladiator3000 am 14.05.2005 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> z.b. bei FIfa udg wird ja imemr eine beschissene engine verwendet, damits die konsolen auch schafefn ..




nur so zur info ( , falls du es nicht wissen solltest) :

die fifa-- serie kommt ursprünglich von den konsolen.


----------



## BluBJungE (16. Mai 2005)

Bonkic am 15.05.2005 03:49 schrieb:
			
		

> gladiator3000 am 14.05.2005 21:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das will der damit doch sagen -.-


----------



## Bonkic (16. Mai 2005)

BluBJungE am 16.05.2005 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 15.05.2005 03:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein, denke ich nicht   

ist aber auch furchtbar egal....


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (17. Mai 2005)

gladiator3000 am 14.05.2005 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube es wird einen durchaus positiven Effekt haben.
> z.b. bei FIfa udg wird ja imemr eine beschissene engine verwendet, damits die konsolen auch schafefn ..



die Engine der FIFA-Reihe dürfte wohl deswegen so unspektakulär sein, um das Spiel massentauglich zu halten



			
				gladiator3000 am 14.05.2005 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> sonst glaub ich dass es keine effekte haben wird,  weil ja nicht wirklich viele pc spiele auch auf ner konsole zu spielen sind und umgekehrt ..



nur dass immer häufiger Spiele für den PC eingestellt werden, parallel aber die Konsolenfassung weiter programmiert wird


----------



## Yver (19. Mai 2005)

Meiner meinung nach Garnich...
Die vernünftigen Leute, wissen die unzähligen vorteile eines Pc´s zu schätzen, und geben keine 500 Ocken für ne Konsole aus... Das kann man auch in Hardware investieren, die bessere Grafik darstellen kann als ne X-Box....  
Wenn die Rauskommt sind die villeicht mal ne zeit lang Super (von der Grafik)
Aber der Pc überhohlt das sowieso wieder schnell.......


----------



## JohnCarpenter (19. Mai 2005)

Ich glaube, dass sich die Marktanteile schon ein Stück weit  zu gunsten der Konsolen verschieben werden. Die so häufig von Konsolen-Flamern genannten Argumente ziehen nämlich meiner Meinung nach nicht  mehr so richtig. Die HDTV-Auflösung mit 1920*1080 ist schlicht ausreichend. Ich zocke am PC TFT-bedingt  i.d.R. 1280*1024 und schalte z.B. Antialaising höchstens in kleiner Stufe (2*2) zu. Mein Eindruck: Da muß man schon sehr genau gucken, um noch n Unterschied zu sehen. Pixelig wirkt die Spielgrafik nie, eher fallen schon miese Texturen z.B. bei der stark schwankenden Texturqualität von Half -Life 2 auf. Die reine Rechenleistung der Next-Gen. Konsolen ist sicher auch mehr als ausreichend und wird nicht, wie am PC, durch BESI-Prozesse belastet. Die ersten Tech-Demos (insbes. PS3) sind vielversprechend.
Warum sollten also Entwicklerstudios noch für PC entwickeln, wo viiiel mehr raubkopiert wird? Die neue Konsolenhardware erlaubt auch neue Schutzmechanismen.
Und dann ist da ja noch der ständig steigende Hardwaretest- und Supportaufwand.
Ich habe seit langem wieder mal ein Game 2 mal durchgezockt: Resident Evil 4 aufm Cube. Weil der Fun-Faktor stimmt. Und das, obwohl mir aufgefallen ist, daß keine Echtzeitschatten berechnet werden. Unreal 2 z.B. hab ich nach 1,5 mal aufgehört, als ich wieder zum Roboterplaneten kam . Pure Langweile. Was nützt also ein High-End Grafikdemo, wo die Level von verschiedenen Designern dann lieblos zusammengeklatscht werden?
Dem stehen auf dem PC aber die ganzen möglichen Hard- und Softwareprobleme und höheren Hardwarekosten sowie häufig verbuggte Games gegenüber. Sicher wirds weiterhin PC-Domänen geben. Für mich zählt aber in erster Linie der Spielspaß (und wie leicht ich den kriegen kann) und nicht die Plattform.


----------



## Tybalt (20. Mai 2005)

JohnCarpenter am 19.05.2005 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, dass sich die Marktanteile schon ein Stück weit  zu gunsten der Konsolen verschieben werden. Die so häufig von Konsolen-Flamern genannten Argumente ziehen nämlich meiner Meinung nach nicht  mehr so richtig. Die HDTV-Auflösung mit 1920*1080 ist schlicht ausreichend. Ich zocke am PC TFT-bedingt  i.d.R. 1280*1024 und schalte z.B. Antialaising höchstens in kleiner Stufe (2*2) zu. Mein Eindruck: Da muß man schon sehr genau gucken, um noch n Unterschied zu sehen. Pixelig wirkt die Spielgrafik nie, eher fallen schon miese Texturen z.B. bei der stark schwankenden Texturqualität von Half -Life 2 auf. Die reine Rechenleistung der Next-Gen. Konsolen ist sicher auch mehr als ausreichend und wird nicht, wie am PC, durch BESI-Prozesse belastet. Die ersten Tech-Demos (insbes. PS3) sind vielversprechend.
> Warum sollten also Entwicklerstudios noch für PC entwickeln, wo viiiel mehr raubkopiert wird? Die neue Konsolenhardware erlaubt auch neue Schutzmechanismen.
> Und dann ist da ja noch der ständig steigende Hardwaretest- und Supportaufwand.
> Ich habe seit langem wieder mal ein Game 2 mal durchgezockt: Resident Evil 4 aufm Cube. Weil der Fun-Faktor stimmt. Und das, obwohl mir aufgefallen ist, daß keine Echtzeitschatten berechnet werden. Unreal 2 z.B. hab ich nach 1,5 mal aufgehört, als ich wieder zum Roboterplaneten kam . Pure Langweile. Was nützt also ein High-End Grafikdemo, wo die Level von verschiedenen Designern dann lieblos zusammengeklatscht werden?
> Dem stehen auf dem PC aber die ganzen möglichen Hard- und Softwareprobleme und höheren Hardwarekosten sowie häufig verbuggte Games gegenüber. Sicher wirds weiterhin PC-Domänen geben. Für mich zählt aber in erster Linie der Spielspaß (und wie leicht ich den kriegen kann) und nicht die Plattform.



Tja, Jonny, teilweise haste natürlich recht, die Entwicklungskosten SIND höher und die neuen Konsolen haben ne Menge Power, aber: Welche Sau kann sich schon einen HDTV leisten der allein so viel kostet wie ein modernster Komplett-Pc? Sicher, irgendwann fallen die Preise, trotzdem, die Konsolen werden entwicklungstechnisch immer hinterher hinken. Und was den Spielspaß angeht: ich mag dieses Konsolenspielgefühl nicht und anderen gehts da sicher ähnlich. Halflife 2 hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht, aber dasselbe auf ner Konsle? Niemals, genauso wenig wie Doom 3. Konsolen sind was für unkomplizierte Funspiele ohne viel Tiefgang, oft mit furchtbar grobschlächtiger Grafik versehen (oder jedenfalls viel zu oft- siehe GTA-VC), daran wird auch Fable nicht viel ändern. Es gibt viele Spieler die komplexere, intelligentere Spiele bevorzugen oder wenigsten eine vernünftige Maus- und Tastatursteuerung. 

Hmm, man merkt schon, dass ich was gegen Konsolen habe, oder? Egal soll jeder mit seinem Resort glücklich werden.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (20. Mai 2005)

Tybalt am 20.05.2005 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, Jonny, teilweise haste natürlich recht, die Entwicklungskosten SIND höher und die neuen Konsolen haben ne Menge Power, aber: Welche Sau kann sich schon einen HDTV leisten der allein so viel kostet wie ein modernster Komplett-Pc? Sicher, irgendwann fallen die Preise, trotzdem, die Konsolen werden entwicklungstechnisch immer hinterher hinken. Und was den Spielspaß angeht: ich mag dieses Konsolenspielgefühl nicht und anderen gehts da sicher ähnlich. Halflife 2 hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht, aber dasselbe auf ner Konsle? Niemals, genauso wenig wie Doom 3. Konsolen sind was für unkomplizierte Funspiele ohne viel Tiefgang, oft mit furchtbar grobschlächtiger Grafik versehen (oder jedenfalls viel zu oft- siehe GTA-VC), daran wird auch Fable nicht viel ändern. Es gibt viele Spieler die komplexere, intelligentere Spiele bevorzugen oder wenigsten eine vernünftige Maus- und Tastatursteuerung.
> 
> Hmm, man merkt schon, dass ich was gegen Konsolen habe, oder? Egal soll jeder mit seinem Resort glücklich werden.


Würde mir auch nen Fernseher erst mal zum Fernsehen kaufen. Aber wenn er dann mal da ist...
Ich mag das Konsonenspielgefühl: DVD rein, nix installieren und ohne Abstürze und Bugs bis zum Abspann.
Klar machen textlastige Strategiespiele mit vielen kleinen Texten am PC mehr Sinn - aber viele kleine Texte bringen mir nur bedingt Spielspaß. (hab auch ne Weile  so Sachen wie AOE, Starcraft, Warcraft etc. gern gezockt , aber dass sich das Grundprinzip Level für Level wiederholt, nervt irgendwann.)
Gamepads wurden zum Spielen designt, damit kann man wunderbar ne Menge Spielfunktionen gleichzeitig kontrollieren. Maus und Tastatur kann man auch irgendwie zum Spielen verwenden. Hab auch nen tollen PC-Joystick - aber gibt kaum Spiele,die den noch sinnvoll unterstützen.
Mein persönlicher Eindruck: EGO-Shooter - am besten mit Maus und Tastatur. Alle 3rd Person- Games - funktionieren wesentlich besser mit Gamepad.(Außer Max-Payne - is n Egoshooter ohne Egosicht). Da  (allein schon aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen) immer mehr Multipalttformtitel rauskommen, wirste wohl immer weniger "vernünftige" Spiele finden.


----------



## gladiator3000 (23. Mai 2005)

Bonkic am 15.05.2005 03:49 schrieb:
			
		

> gladiator3000 am 14.05.2005 21:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zufällig , ergibt das durchaus sinn , ich hab nämlcih gemeint , dass wenn bessere konsolen da sind , bessere engines für fifa verwendet werden können und das kommt somit auch dem pc zugute.. 


denken dan cshreiben !


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (23. Mai 2005)

jaja ...immer wider das geliche thema , aber ich sags auch gerne zum 10 mal .liebe pc fanatiker ! überlegt der konsolenmarkt ist einfach der grössere , er ist auf eine grössere schichtleute zugeschnitten .ich kenn viele mädels die zu hause n bisschen zocken , auf konsolen ohn das sie sich um patches bugfixes udn sonstiges kümmern müssen und all halbes jahr ne neue graka kaufen müssen ..........soll überhaupt nicth heissen frauen haben keine ahnung von pcs!!!! 
soll heissen die käuferschihct ist vielseiter und die vermaktung klappt besser ...und wer behauptet die kommenden konsolenspiele seihen verbuggt der is irre .........wieso sollten sich nach so vielen jahren plötzlich mehr bugs einshcleichen , nur wegen der quali der spiele ??? war jedes high end spiel aufm pc gleich verbuggt ?? glaub nihct oder ????????
naja is ja egal ich spiel beides gerne und bin offen für die next gen..........ihr solltet das auch sein


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (23. Mai 2005)

und heult nicht rum...wegen tastatur udn maus das thema is ja wirklich durch


----------



## Dombomb (24. Mai 2005)

> die xbox360 hat das (scon die 1. hatte das) und ich denke sony wird da hinterher ziehn... nintendo vllt. dann auch irgendwann




hey mit der Rev. wird man über die ganze welt spielen können

also is es am wahrscheilichsten das Nintendo als 2 Internet hat (auser die PS3 kommt früher drauf)


----------



## Dombomb (24. Mai 2005)

Bonkic am 15.05.2005 03:49 schrieb:
			
		

> gladiator3000 am 14.05.2005 21:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das hat aba mit dem nix zu tuhn!?


----------



## bozz15 (26. Mai 2005)

Yver am 19.05.2005 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner meinung nach Garnich...
> Die vernünftigen Leute, wissen die unzähligen vorteile eines Pc´s zu schätzen, und geben keine 500 Ocken für ne Konsole aus... Das kann man auch in Hardware investieren, die bessere Grafik darstellen kann als ne X-Box....
> Wenn die Rauskommt sind die villeicht mal ne zeit lang Super (von der Grafik)
> Aber der Pc überhohlt das sowieso wieder schnell.......




1. Konsolen kosten keine 500 "Ocken"
2.PCs die es auch nur ansatzweise mit der xbox360 aufnehmen können sind mindestens 3mal so teuer wie die Konsole
3. Ich zahle lieber alle 5 Jahre 300 Euro für ne Konsole, als alle 2 Jahre 300 Euro für ne neue Grafikkarte.
(Übrigens: PC-Spieler, und Entwickler, denken nur an die Grafik, deßhalb gibt es auch kaum PC-Spiele, die echte Meilensteine sind.(Im Gegensatz zu Konsolen, aber die Spiele, die ich meine kennst du wahrscheinlich eh nicht...)


----------



## GreenSoda (26. Mai 2005)

bozz15 am 26.05.2005 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Konsolen kosten keine 500 "Ocken"



Die (nächste Generation) kostet noch gar nix, da noch keine Preise offiziel sind...bisher sind zw. 300 (XboX 360) und bis zu 450-500 (PS3) "Ocken" im Gespräch...wer weiss schon wies dann am Ende aussehen wird ?



> 2.PCs die es auch nur ansatzweise mit der xbox360 aufnehmen können sind mindestens 3mal so teuer wie die Konsole



PCs dies mit der XboX360 aufnehmen können gibt es schlicht und einfach noch gar nicht -aber die XboX360 gibts ja auch noch nich  (genausowenig wie die PS3...das was man auf der E3 gesehen hat lief auf Mac rechner...ebenfalls pikant das es für keine der beiden Konsolen bis jetzt ein *endgültiges* DevKit gibt...die sind alle noch nicht fertig)



> 3. Ich zahle lieber alle 5 Jahre 300 Euro für ne Konsole, als alle 2 Jahre 300 Euro für ne neue Grafikkarte.



Alle 5 Jahre ? Da sind wir aber ein bischen optimistisch, nich   ? ..nur weil die aktuelle Generation so lange gehalten hat heisst das nicht unbedingt was...alle Generationen davor waren kurzlebiger...



> (Übrigens: PC-Spieler, und Entwickler, denken nur an die Grafik, deßhalb gibt es auch kaum PC-Spiele, die echte Meilensteine sind.(Im Gegensatz zu Konsolen, aber die Spiele, die ich meine kennst du wahrscheinlich eh nicht...)



Witzig -bisher hatte ich eher den Eindruck das die Konsolenspiele im allgemeinem "mainstreammässiger" produziert werden (Im Gegensatz zum PC, aber die Spiele, die ich meine kennst du wahrscheinlich eh nicht...)


----------



## Minihul (28. Mai 2005)

maxx2003 am 13.05.2005 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> PyrrHussieg am 13.05.2005 01:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz deiner Meinung, schwache Grafik bei hoher Hardwareanforderung


----------



## bozz15 (31. Mai 2005)

GreenSoda am 26.05.2005 23:27 schrieb:
			
		

> bozz15 am 26.05.2005 22:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sicherlich werden Konsolenspiele "mainstreammässig" produziert,sie sollen sich ja schließlich auch verkaufen.Aber beim PC ist es doch genau das gleiche.Nur mich stört es, dass beim PC hauptsächlich auf die Grafik geachtet wird.Wenn ich dir ein Zelda-Spiel auf dem N64 zeigen würde, das bei Dingen wie z.B. dem Leveldesign oder  den Rätseln absolut top ist, würdest du es wahrscheinlich nicht spielen, weil du ja sonst "Augenkrebs" bekommen könntest. (ich rede übrigend von Zelda: Ocarina of time, das nicht umsonst als eines der besten Videospiele aller Zeiten gilt.)
Ich weiss ja nicht, wie es dir geht, aber mir macht z.B. Doom3 einfach keinen Spaß, egal wie gut die Grafik ist.
Übrigens: Es freut auch mich, wenn ein Spiel eine gute Grafik hat, aber andere Dinge sind für mich einfach wichtiger.


----------



## Grizzlie (10. Juni 2005)

Meiner Meinung nach Positiv!


Die Konsole Spiele werden besser Grafik und Perfomance mäßig!

Dies zwingt die PC Spiele und Hardware Hersteller gleichzuziehen und es weiter zu verbessern!

eine Konsolen Serie bleibt ja nunmal länger auf dem Markt als ein Top PC !

Den PC kann ich aufrüsten Konsolen nicht!

Und das PC Gamer auf Konsole wechseln wegen 1 2 Spiele kommt zwar vor aber ist eher die ausnahme!


----------

